# Wickman Traded



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Well Atlanta Braves fans meet your new closer Bob Wickman. Hopefully the Brave stay on the winning trail sonce he is a closer on my fantasy team.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

ME too Norm. Nice to see him upping the SV category!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Aren't you happy he was traded Norm?

12.0 IP 0 ER 9 SV 12 K 0.00 ERA 0.75 WHIP

Pretty good stat line for the last month!


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

well, I"m happy to have him on my fantasy team


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

hes done well. i have went with a different approach since my team is in the toilet. i have started starting pitchers and went with 1 closer and i wickman and k-rod and i have went with k-rod


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Oh I see. We have 2 RP spots on our rosters and 3 general P spots...so that leaves room for an extra closer or two.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

ours is different, but it wouldn't matter if i started him. I have had such bad luck with my fantasy this year. It will be the 1st year i have ever finished in the bottom half. I am terrible. :eyeroll:

wk 1 lineup
Drew, J.D. (bust, been hurt)
Glaus, Troy 3B (has been fairly good this season)
Sexson, Richie (lotta HR's but no avg)
Sheffield, Gary (hurt)
Hernandez, Ramon (pretty much done nothing since june 1)
Hunter, Torii (been hurt not much o this yr)
Rollins, Jimmy (been good lately)
Weeks, Rickie 2B (done for the yr)
Bonds, Barry (roids didn't help him this yr)

pitchers
Rodriguez, Francisco (been good to me)
Wickman, Bob( was terrible early good lately)
Lidge, Brad (bust)
Chen, Bruce (bust)
Weaver, Jeff (bust)
Cabrera, Daniel (bust)

Current Week
Rollins, Jimmy SS 
Teahen, Mark 3B ( just picked up, but been good lately)
Glaus, Troy 
Sexson, Richie 
Gonzalez, Luis E. (avg at best)
Durham, Ray (good for awhile nothing lately)
Cuddyer, Michael ( been consistent, but did not pick up til june)
Hernandez, Ramon
DeRosa, Mark (very up and down)

pitchers
Lidle, Cory (dropped him once and then picked up when traded)
Burnett, A.J. (nothing yet)
Rodriguez, Francisco 
Arroyo, Bronson (good early not now)
Lilly, Ted (was good until he thought he would become a boxer)
Radke, Brad (probably been my best SP)


----------

